# Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Firmware Update 1.3.2, dissapeared?



## SuzukiGS750EZ (Jun 6, 2021)

Hey guys. Did anybody else notice that this update disappeared from the downloads section? My camera started making a popping noise behind the screen and i don't know if it was from the recent botched 18 point inspection i had to send it back in twice for or if it was for an issue with the (now) pulled firmware?


----------

